# I was told to use CLOROX Bleach for eyestain?



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

I was told by one of the Show breeder that she uses Clorox Bleach for getting rid of the eyestain. :w00t: 
I'm afraid this will blind my baby. She's only 12 weeks and her face is read due to the eyestain. 
Is there any alternatives aside from the bleach? Please help.


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

I am a new Mommy to. Bleach sounds very scary. I wouldn't use it. I bought Angel eyes for Gigi. I sprinkle a little in her food a couple times a week. It has gotten rid of all her stains. You can google it and several sites will pop up for it. They do have it at PetSmart too. Good luck. And, don't use the bleach unless you check it out good and it is ok!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:huh: Im not an expert on anything , really! Umm but I would never use clorox bleach near my own eyes let alone my pup. I just don't see how anyone can give that advice, I think it's ludicrous :huh:


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

<div align="center">Gigi says that sounds very skeery!!!!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Not only does that sound painful, but I think that strong smell next to their sensitive noses would be too much.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Maybe they used a diluted solution. I can't imagine using straight concentration on anything. If you put bleach on your clothes, it may take out the stain, but it will also ruin the fabric. Think about that! I just couldn't use a poisonous solution anywhere close to Ollie. Have you tried "Eye Envy". That may be a better solution for you. I would nix the bleach thing. But that's just me.

Love and Peace - Chris

*"There is no way to peace. Peace is the way." *--_ A.J. Muste. _


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

THAT DOES NOT SOUND RIGHT TO ME, PLEASE DON'T DO IT, MAYBE EXPERTS HAVE TRICKS THAT THEY DO MIXING CLOROX BUT JUST THE SMELL ALONE.AND THERE SENSITIVE SKIN SOUNDS LIKE A ACCIDENT WAITING TO HAPPEN. I USE THE EYE ENVY ,PLUS I HAVE USED THE ANGEL EYES . THEY WORK FINE .


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Most of us just let the tear stains run their course while they are still puppies. It is often due to teething. Using Clorox bleach is just plain dangerous and imo should NEVER even be considered. Also, please do not use Angel Eyes or anything with Tylan in it on puppies. Wait until their permanant teeth have fully erupted because it can be damaging to their permanant teeth. We all know that periodontal disease is one of the most common problems in toy dogs and loosing teeth is a huge problem. We want to make sure we do everything to keep those permanant teeth healthy. I just can't even imagine a 'reputible' show breeder suggesting this on such a young puppy.


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh No... I been using Angel's eye for Piolo when he was 4 months he's 5 months now. :shocked: 
I hope it's not too late to stop.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I was told by one of the Show breeder that she uses Clorox Bleach for getting rid of the eyestain. :w00t:
> I'm afraid this will blind my baby. She's only 12 weeks and her face is read due to the eyestain.
> Is there any alternatives aside from the bleach? Please help.[/B]


I can't even put into words how much this sort of question worries me  :smpullhair: 

I have never heard of it, although I certainly can not say for sure that this "Show breeder" doesn't have some trick where they dilute the heck out of it.
However... I gotta ask you... would you ever consider wasking your face in Clorox Bleach?

I certainly hope the answer to this is no... and then my response would be that if you aren't willing to do it to yourself first, then you have no business even hinking about doing it to a 12 week old baby.

There are all sorts of alternatives from purified water, stainless steel food and water bowls, wiping the eye area with a moist cloth, corn startch, etc. This subject has been talked about here probably more than just about any other thread here...

My preferred method is Angle Eyes

http://malteserescue.homestead.com/MaltSho.../AngelEyes.html


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I SHOULD HAVE SAID ,I DID NOT USE ANGEL EYES UNTIL BACI WAS ABOUT 1 1/2 YEARS OLD, I USED ONLY THE EYE ENVY.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't imagine her meaning she uses bleach on her dogs! I've hear of using peroxide like you would bleach your own hair with but I would never do that either. I wouldn't want to take a chance with anything that could even stand a chance of being harmful to their eyes or skin.
Just wash her face every day and when she gets a little older use the Angel Eyes. Zoey had terrible stains when she was younger but after about a year old I used Angel Eyes for just a short time and she cleared up completely. I talked to my vet about the angel eyes and she said it was fine. I also only use purified water.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Mackeral - don't put real Clorox Bleach on your dog - PLEASE! :w00t:


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

I must have sounded that I'm considering to use Clorox. :shocked: 
Please do not worry... I would never do that. 

I never used Clorox even to my clothes. Just the smell of it makes me throw up.
I was shock hear out about this.

I just thought that I would post it here and ask, I didn't realized that I will get you guys worry. :bysmilie:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Are you sure the breeder said Clorox bleach or just said "bleach" ..............as in hair bleach? A lot of show people will "bleach" the face once teething is over and before the dog goes into the show ring. There are countless things that "breeders/handlers" do to Malts to make them look perfect. Using even human hair bleach can be dangeous in the hands of a non-professional.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I was thinking that also!! Did she say bleach or Clorox specifically??


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Are you sure the breeder said Clorox bleach or just said "bleach" ..............as in hair bleach? A lot of show people will "bleach" the face once teething is over and before the dog goes into the show ring. There are countless things that "breeders/handlers" do to Malts to make them look perfect. Using even human hair bleach can be dangeous in the hands of a non-professional.[/B]



Many years ago my sister told me she "bleached" her mustache.

So I thought, hmmm, mine could use some lightening.

I thought she meant Clorox, so that's what I used. The following day,
my upper lip was red, pealing, and turned scabby. :HistericalSmiley: 

Sis and I still laugh at that.

OP, do not use Clorox.


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

Just ask... YES it's bleach for hair. :brownbag: 
I'm sorry... :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Just ask... YES it's bleach for hair. :brownbag:
> I'm sorry... :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag:[/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

At least I'm not the only one ~ lol


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Just ask... YES it's bleach for hair. :brownbag:
> I'm sorry... :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag:[/B]



Whew! I am glad you got that straight. Anyway, won't do any good until after all teething has finished and it isn't something you want to do yourself. You would have to use a creme bleach and when the powders are mixed with the liquids (even cremes) they swell on the hair. You could end up blinding your baby. So NOT worth looking at a few tear stains.


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

That was a good catch... when I heard about the bleach I assumed that it was Clorox. :brownbag: 
Please apologize for my ignorance. I'm just glad again that there's a website like this to correct things and give you good advice. 

By the way, 3Maltmom, that was so funny. I guess welcome me to your club. :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Thank God she didn't mean Clorox. You're not even supposed to touch that with your bare hands, imagine if it seeped down onto your dog's skin--it would surely burn, even diluted.

My take on tears stains is FIRST try to find out what's causing it (your case is probably teething), THEN proceede. Could be a number of things and why not treat the root of the problem if you can instead of just doing cosmetic fixes. Especially for a dog that is just a pet and not in shows, etc.


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes, I agree.. I'm just going to let the hair grow and leave it alone. 
I have been buying the organic food too and giving her the spring bottle.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki has tears stains but they are getting better. I wet her face with a warm washcloth, comb out the hair and **** with a flea comb, dry her face and comb in a baby powder made by Avalon Organics which has cornstarch and baking soda in it. I give her a teaspoon of organic yogurt a day. I am hoping that all of these things will eliminate tear stains


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

After we got London, I noticed her tearstains got worse. I first thought maybe she had allergies to something here in Washington (she came from Tennessee), but it turns out that the breeder seems to have kept the hair cut short right in the corners of the eyes. I have been wanting to grow out her face/topknot, so I haven't trimmed it, and now I can see it growing out and her staining is MUCH less. I also give her Distilled water, feed Solid Gold (will soon be switching to Nature's Variety, Innova, or California Natural), and I wash her face once per day with the Spa Facial Scrub.

For immediate results, I took a cotton ball with medical hydrogen peroxide (brown bottle, 3%) and swabbed it on the stained area, being careful not to get it too close to the eyes. I then took a greyhound comb and combed her beard/eye area, and let the peroxide dry for several hours. I then rinsed off her face so the peroxide would not make her hair too brittle. I did this about 3-4 times, but only once every 3 days or so. It faded the stains about 85% or more.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> After we got London, I noticed her tearstains got worse. I first thought maybe she had allergies to something here in Washington (she came from Tennessee), but it turns out that the breeder seems to have kept the hair cut short right in the corners of the eyes. I have been wanting to grow out her face/topknot, so I haven't trimmed it, and now I can see it growing out and her staining is MUCH less. I also give her Distilled water, feed Solid Gold (will soon be switching to Nature's Variety, Innova, or California Natural), and I wash her face once per day with the Spa Facial Scrub.
> 
> For immediate results, I took a cotton ball with medical hydrogen peroxide (brown bottle, 3%) and swabbed it on the stained area, being careful not to get it too close to the eyes. I then took a greyhound comb and combed her beard/eye area, and let the peroxide dry for several hours. I then rinsed off her face so the peroxide would not make her hair too brittle. I did this about 3-4 times, but only once every 3 days or so. It faded the stains about 85% or more.[/B]



I might carefully try a little peroxide on the existing stains. Nikki eats Innova Puppy Food and she seems to be doing well on it. I also use the Spa Facial scrub. I'm going to try every (harmless non toxic) topical thing, then if they don't go away my vet advised me to take Nikki to an eye doc to check her tear ducts.


----------



## Luna'sMum (Mar 10, 2008)

I've been using Spa Facial Scrub on Luna's face (and feet, she has stains from licking them) it has lightened them up quite a bit. Myt groomer said it was gentle enough to use everyday and that it wouldn't hurt or sting if I accidently got it in her eyes. She said she put t her own eyes to make sure the claim was true!

Luna's food has no dyes, no tomato or beet pumace, and I switched her treates to dye free. She eats out of stainless steel bowls.

We just started using Angel Eyes about four or five days ago and I can see the difference already. She still has staining but her recent tears are looking clear most of the time. 

I will probably just keep using Spa and wait for the stained hair to grow out. Luna hates her grooming (wash or brush) and I don't think I could put peroxide on her without getting it everywhere.


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, that scared the poo out of me.
I'm glad I read the whole thread before posting and I'm glad you 
asked and got it clarified. 
Whew!


----------



## Naylamom (Jan 17, 2008)

Nayla's tear stains are getting worst. She's 20 wks old and teething, she bites everything in site. My Vet prescripted Tylan to be mixed with her food. I started giving it to her, but she didn't like it in her food and stop eating her meals. I stopped using it, now she's eating her food. I purchased envy eye and I started using it, hoping it will help some. I read somewhere in the SM that tylan and Angel eyes stain their new growing teeth. So I'm not taking any chances. Can anyone give me the web site for the facial spa? I would like to try that. I'm afraid to try the proxide, since I too will probably get it all over her. She's very fuzzy. :wub: Thanks everyone.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

> Nayla's tear stains are getting worst. She's 20 wks old and teething, she bites everything in site. My Vet prescripted Tylan to be mixed with her food. I started giving it to her, but she didn't like it in her food and stop eating her meals. I stopped using it, now she's eating her food. I purchased envy eye and I started using it, hoping it will help some. I read somewhere in the SM that tylan and Angel eyes stain their new growing teeth. So I'm not taking any chances. Can anyone give me the web site for the facial spa? I would like to try that. I'm afraid to try the proxide, since I too will probably get it all over her. She's very fuzzy. :wub: Thanks everyone. [/B]


The product is Spa Lavish Pet Fresh Facial Scrub - Blue Berry & Vanilla and you can find in many stores online.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=558836
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petco also has a "generic" version called Spa Facial Scrub -- White Tea scent. It's about $10 in the store, and is exactly the same product, just a different scent. The Petco one is what I use, and have been very happy with it.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

The Scope Whitening mouth wash will lighten the stains. You dab it on leave it for about 2-3 min then wash it off making sure you rinse it off completely. It will lighten them in about a week. Becareful not to get it close to their eyes. Or you can try the MOM receipe (that one I am afraid to leave it over night).


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> The Scope Whitening mouth wash will lighten the stains. You dab it on leave it for about 2-3 min then wash it off making sure you rinse it off completely. It will lighten them in about a week. Becareful not to get it close to their eyes. Or you can try the MOM receipe (that one I am afraid to leave it over night).[/B]


If you use the MOM be careful, it will dry out and damage the hair. You will need to use a very good conditioner along with your treatments. 

Truthfully I never thought the MOM worked that great. Just my opinion.


----------

